# Smooch, at the Rainbow Bridge 2 years-Dec. 7th



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

My sweet girl, Smooch:

I can't believe you have been at the Rainbow Bridge for two years! *I sure do miss having a GIRL!!*

You were my very first Golden Retriever and you made me fall in love with the breed. Though your name was Bedlam when we adopted you, you sure GREW into your sweet name. I will never forget when I broke my ankle a few months after you came to live with us, how you TOOK care of me as I went up the stairs on my butt!! Dad and I love you and MISS YOU so much, sweet girl and everyone one at the vet says you WERE THE SWEETEST GIRL EVER!!

I know that you and Snobear are all snuggled up like you used to be, and we will be reunited when our life is through.

The first picture is of Smooch and Snobear and Ken, about 8 years ago, the second picture is Smooch and Tonka, the third picture is of Smooch and her bone and the last picture which is very small, is of Smooch and Snobear.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry Karen, I know this is a very sad day for you.

I hope you are able to remember all the special times and wonderful memories you shared with your sweet girl Smooch.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Smooch*

Thanks, Sandy, I SURE DO REMEMBER the good times with my girl!
There were so many!! Smooch was one of a kind!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Hard to believe that 2 years have gone by, I hope that the happy memories of the time with Smooch will help you through today, Anniversaries are to tough for us that are left behind. 

"They say that time heals,
but that is only partly true

For if time truly healed,
we would forget 
And that we will NEVER do"

Run free with your friends Smooch


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

She was just lovely. Love the pics with the bone. She looks like she's in heaven.

Thinking of you on this sad anniversary. Smooch is a perfect name for a Golden.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sweet Girl*

Sweet Girl

Bless you and Tesia! Yes, Smooch, is the perfect name for a Golden!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Karen, the anniversaries are so bittersweet, I hope it is mostly Sweet for you today.

Smooch was lucky to have you and Ken, you gave her a perfect life. HUGS Dear Friend!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry, hugs to you. Anniversaries are so hard, but you have such wonderful memories of your sweet Smooch.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Thinking of you and sending you our best wishes today. In some ways two years is a long time yet it must feel as if it was just yesterday for you. I hope that you allow yourself to feel her love around you and feel her cheering you on. As you know she may be gone from your sight but not from your life.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sending thoughts and prayers to you on this anniversary date--they are so hard!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thinking of you today karen....feel your sorrow....that sure was a big bone Smooch had there  Looking back at pictures sure does help, doesnt it?? Take care...


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I'm sorry Karen, these anniversaries are very difficult, sending you a cyber hug. Smooch sure was a cutie!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thinking of you on this difficult bridge day. Smooch sure was beautiful and had such an amazing smile!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

You have been on my mind this week Karen, fate lumped us together with this time of year. 

I still haven't gotten to the point I can really share Casey's pictures. Maybe one of these times.

Peace to you, Cindy


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you on this extremely sad day  Smooch sure was a beautiful girl, you must miss her so very much.

Daisy has been gone 11 months today, I'm sure her and Smooch are looking after each other on this sad day away from their families.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Wishing you only happy memories of your beautiful Smooch ( I too love her name!). I know someday we will be reunited with our beloved pets at the Bridge, but in the meantime we go on with our lives, always missing and loving them. Thinking of you and Smooch today, never forgotten. Peace


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you all so much for all of your lovely wishes for Smooch and I.
I am a better person for having loved her and I always will love her!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

It is so hard to believe it has been 2 years already... I hope you are enjoying your time at the bridge, Smooch! You are greatly missed!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Smooch and Snobear*

I know my Smooch and Snobear are together playing!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Smooch was such a regal looking lady.
Beautiful golden.
Sorry it's such a sad day for you. But I'm sure you're a better person for having Smooch in your life.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thinking of you today Karen, on this sad anniversary day. Your Smooch girl was so beautiful, I know you miss her a lot. Hugs.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> I am a better person for having loved her and I always will love her!


I think this says it all. As difficult as love and loss are, arriving at the realization that you wouldn't trade the time you had with her for anything is so wonderful. Thank you for sharing the photos, what a sweet, precious face. I'm sorry for your pain. Bless you, Karen.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Smooch was such a pretty golden, her eyes show what a sweet and gentle girl she was. She'll have so many friends at the bridge!


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

Smooch was just beautiful! Thank you for sharing the lovely pictures of her life with you. What memories you have to cherish..


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Bless you Karen.

Smooch - was the sweetest beautiful golden. Love her photos. Hugs to you.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Karen, Smooch was such a beautiful girl. I know how much you miss her every day and today especially must be very difficult for you. Thank you for sharing her pictures. It was so nice to see your sweet girl. Hugs to you


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Smooch*

Smooch was so sweet, gentle and kind. 
The vet and his staff cried the day we put her to sleep!

Smooch lived to love peope-she tried so hard to get my Brother-in-Law, who dislikes dogs to pet her. He never did, but she had thousands of people that loved her!!

The first pic is of Smooch and Tonka (2010), but the Samoyed in the rest, is her buddy, Snobear, who crossed to the Rainbow Bridge on March 27, 2010.


----------



## canajo (Nov 25, 2012)

Karen, I know you must miss Smooch and Snobear so much. I love the pictures of Smooch and her sweet face and BIG smile. I also love the pictures of Smooch and Snobear together and how much they seem to love each other. They seem to always be nose to nose and so close! I note that you lost both of them within months of each other and that most have been unbearable. Thank you for your kind words today regarding my boy Dawson and as you said to me, I bet all three of them are running through the fields of Heaven together. 

Take Care,

Dawson's mom (Nancye)


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Beautiful pictures of Smooch and Snowbear. I know how hard it can be on these anniversaries...hugs


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

What a happy and sunny girl  
I bet Smooch and Snobear are still hanging out together watchin over you and are waiting ever so patiently for you.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Karen, your heart broke along with mine when Caesar and Jenni said goodbye to me... Now my heart is breaking along with yours.

Pat


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

I can't believe it's been two years. I remember when it was only months when you helped me with Belle and General. This spring with be two years for my crew. Thinking of you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you to all*



Doug said:


> What a happy and sunny girl
> I bet Smooch and Snobear are still hanging out together watchin over you and are waiting ever so patiently for you.


Thank you to ALL OF YOU for the kind and wonderful things you've said about my Smooch and Snobear. I am so grateful to God that we could be with them when they crossed to the Bridge and so grateful they are together, laying nose to nose!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Sorry i missed this Karen i know only to well how hard it is (hugs) it never gets any easier.


----------

